# New work by Shostakovich?



## JWJW (Feb 27, 2013)

I couldn't tell if this was fake... it sounds like Shosty and it seems unlikely that someone would go to the effort of faking him...
as the youtube commenter says, it could be Rostropovich playing but the tuning is a little dodgy

does it sound like shostakovich?





also just to introduce myself, I've been a lurker for a while but finally decided to join today to hear opinions about this video


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

It might well be true, Youtube works really bad on my uplink so I cant really tell.
But in general, I've got it from a reliable source that (The curator of *Centre Chostakovich* in Paris) that Shostakovich's estate was "littered" with sketches he had not used in finalised works and during the last thirty years Shostakovich Widow has opened the composers notebooks to scholars and "new" works has emerged!

If you are really keen, check with Mr Utwillier at the Centre in Paris, they work closely with the equivalent in Moscow!

/ptr


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

sounds a little like shostakovich


----------

